
Markus Frind sets his aim on "making 100 million a year instead of just millions" - staunch
http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/03/16/the-plan-of-action/
======
staunch
_"Many will just day dream all day but never actually do anything. I was like
that a few years ago..."_

Good news for anyone who's found themselves in a day-dreaming rut. Remember
that you are not immutable -- you can be a loser now and a winner _later_ , if
you start towards that goal.

 _"...then I finally sat down and did something, and kept forcing myself to do
it till it became a pattern and it turned out hugely successful."_

He had to force himself, so that's a good sign that he probably had to do
stuff that was not fun. PG has said that nasty problems pay better, so be
prepared to not enjoy yourself at times.

Yes you are the boss, so you get to decide what you work on, but there's a lot
of nasty work to be done and if you don't do it no one else will do it for
you.

------
kobs
I suggest to anyone who has just discovered Markus Frind's blog to take (even
a casual) look at his archives. I find his writing to be insightful and
candid.

------
Leonidas
Thanks for the post. I've always enjoyed reading other entrepreneur's
viewpoint on things. A lot of people have doubted POF's success but why focus
on whether you think his strategy is working? I'd rather focus on what he's
doing right, what his users like and what they don't.

Quite fascinating artile. Thanks Staunch.

------
joshwa
don't miss the previous post about how his growth is stagnating...

<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/2007/03/14/changing-direction/>

~~~
staunch
I did submit that one as well. He's definitely worth paying attention to.

